# Sponsored Forums > Eyecare Practice Management >  Monthly tips to help your practice

## ODpayments

*Common Credit Card Processing Questions Answered by Merchant Services Provider, Chosen Payments*
Hello Optiboard members!  As part of our commitment to helping you and your practice succeed, we are going to feature monthly FAQs pertaining to the Payment card industry. If you have any specific merchant services or credit card processing questions, let us know by leaving a comment and I will address it.  You can also contact Michael Lepore at *Chosen Payments* by calling (855) 424-6736 ext. 127 or email Michael at *michael.lepore@chosenpayments.com*.  You can also connect with me at the ODpayments link on top of this page

*What causes cards to fall to mid-and non-qualified?*
There are two distinctions that cause this:

*How a transaction is processed:* Simply put, your best bet is to always swipe the card and do everything the terminal tells you to do. 
You will get the best possible rate as long as you batch out daily. The cut-off time is 2 am. _Note: Chosen payments offers next day funding for ALL card types if you batch out by 7 pm EST_
The best rate for keyed-in transactions is mid-qual on consumer cards. You will pay a bit more but it is important to also enter everything the terminal or virtual terminal asks for (e.g., mailing zip code, expiration date). You should be asking for this information for anyone who calls in with his or her card number.
*
The type of card being processed:* Because you dont know what *type* of card your patients are carrying in their wallet, you have very little control of the type of card used. Certain cards have an impact on where they fall no matter how you process the transaction. One is example is commercial or business cards. Due to the higher expense charged by Visa, MasterCard and Discover these transactions always fall to non-qualified. Another example is rewards cards; these fall to mid-qualified.
A good rule of thumb is to expect that 20-30% of your cards will fall to mid-and non-qualified. If you are currently higher than 30%, we need to talk.  

*How can we help?*
Chosen Payments offers free consulting on the merchant service industry to all Optiboard members. (And to ALL businesses for that matter) We can help you go through your current statement to ensure that you are processing your transactions more efficiently.  Chosen Payments has internal systems and procedures to ensure every merchant is communicated with and has the necessary tools to stay informed. Allow Chosen Payments to be your partner in success and get in touch for free advice or consultation.

Thanks.  I look forward to your questions.  Ask away..

Michael Lepore
*michael.lepore@chosenpayments.com*

----------

